# [RISOLTO] dvb: 'AVerMedia A309' non funzionante

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

sul mio portatile è presente un ricevitore DVB modello AVerMedia A309.

Premetto che in un'altra partizione ho installato ubuntu, che vede ed utilizza tale ricevitore senza troppi problemi.

Ora, in gentoo sto usando il kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, ho incluso il supporto al dvb nel kernel e ho impostato come modulo dvb_usb_af9015. Il firmware è presente in /lib/firmware/ :

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /lib/firmware/
> 
> totale 1040
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12700 28 mag 12:06 dvb-usb-af9015.fw
> ...

 

Ora, all'avvio qualcuno mi carica il modulo, quindi in dmesg trovo:

 *Quote:*   

> [    7.527268] dvb-usb: found a 'AVerMedia A309' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
> 
> [    7.527272] usb 2-8: firmware: requesting dvb-usb-af9015.fw
> 
> [    7.856859] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-af9015.fw'
> ...

 

(Ho controllato, in ubuntu ottengo le stesse righe tranne quella in grassetto).

E trovo anche:

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0/
> 
> totale 0
> 
> crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4  6 giu 09:39 demux0
> ...

 

Quindi "credo" sia giusto.

Ho confrontato ubuntu e:

1- usa lo stesso modulo

2- usa lo stesso firmware

3- usa il kernel 2.6.28-11

La situazione è semplice: in Ubuntu va, in Gentoo no.

Il ricevitore dvb viene riconosciuto da tutti i programmi.

In xine (dove utilizzo lo stesso channels.conf creato in ubuntu), una volta cliccato sul tasto DVB la situazione è questa:

 *Quote:*   

> $ xine
> 
> Questo è xine (X11 gui) - un riproduttore video libero v0.99.5.
> 
> (c) 2000-2007 Team di xine.
> ...

 

e resta così per sempre.

In kaffeine invece, la ricerca dei canali fallisce senza mai superare lo 0% di segnale.

Nel .config del kernel, per quanto riguarda il dvb ho:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y
> 
> CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y
> 
> CONFIG_DVB_USB=y
> ...

 

In /var/log/messages nessun errore. Dmesg non dice altro.

Mi sembra davvero che non manchi niente, eppure resto così bloccato.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi, o indirizzarmi verso la soluzione?

Vi ringrazio fin d'ora,

buon weekend!

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie alla mia testa molto dura ho risolto.

In pratica, guardando nel menuconfig l'help relativo al modulo dvb-usb-af9015, ho trovato:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9015: 
> 
> Say Y here to support the Afatech AF9015 based DVB-T USB2.0 receiver   
> 
>  Symbol: DVB_USB_AF9015 [=m]                               
> ...

 

A questo punto, per puro tentativo in verità, ho provato ad abilitare tutto quanto veniva elencato alla voce select. Beh, bingo!

In dmesg ora ottengo:

 *Quote:*   

> [    8.081238] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013 DVB-T)...
> 
> [    8.081424] MXL5005S: Attached at address 0xc6
> 
> [    8.081431] dvb-usb: AVerMedia A309 successfully initialized and connected.

 

E ora funziona.

Credo sia sufficiente abilitare MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S, non ne ho la certezza perché ora ho ancora tutto abilitato.

Chissà, magari un giorno tornerà utile a qualcuno.

Ad maiora!

----------

